# 2013 Area Tournament List?



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there a website or list anywhere that I can see the tournament schedule for this year. Looking at the pcola to biloxi area. if there isnt one, someone should definitely do this. just realized i cant fish limited tournament in orange beach so i have got to find something.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

What tournaments are you looking at ? I have the schedule set in my calendar on my phone for all cobia and marlin tournaments


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Obbc may 15-18
Memorial Day may 24-26
Cajun canyon may 29- June 1
Mgcbc June 5-8
Emerald coast June 19-22
Pensacola international June 27-29
wharf blue marlin July 9-13
White marlin shoot out August 15-17
Labor Day August 30- sept 1

I think that's most of them and believe dates are accurate.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone got an updated list for 2014? I'm mostly looking for Amberjack/Grouper/Snapper type tournaments and not billfish tournaments.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

PlaneToSea said:


> Anyone got an updated list for 2014? I'm mostly looking for Amberjack/Grouper/Snapper type tournaments and not billfish tournaments.


I don't know the dates but you have the destin, orange beach, and dauphin island rodeo's. That's about it for bottom bumping.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

PlaneToSea said:


> Anyone got an updated list for 2014? I'm mostly looking for Amberjack/Grouper/Snapper type tournaments and not billfish tournaments.


Destin rodeo is the whole month of October. There are also several king tournaments in the area, the Ronald McDonald Big Mac tourney that kicks off the rodeo is a lot of fun.


----------

